# [keyboard] Pregunta del teclado en las X (cerrado)

## coppiano

Hola nuevamente, tengo el siguiente problema el teclado lo tengo configurado en español latino, y anda todo muy bien pero el problema es que al apretar un acento me lo escribe directamente en vez de esperar a la siguiente tecla y pasa algo como esto ´o en vez de ponerme la o acentuada, si alguien sabe porque o como solucionarlo =)

PD: por si las dudas uso gnome

graciasLast edited by coppiano on Thu Oct 28, 2010 4:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hashashin

Mira que en gnome tengas el teclado configurado a español si sólo te pasa ahí. Y si te pasa hasta en la consola directamente, mira en /etc/conf.d/keymaps y que sea correcto. No se me ocurre otra cosa, ya que un bug no debe ser y lo más lógico es que tengas el teclado en inglés y como ellos no usan acentos lo pone así.

----------

## coppiano

gracias por contestar, al final mire todo y estaba todo bien salvo la config de teclado en gnome, que estaba en español y si traduzco bien tenia habilitadas las teclas muertas. O sea me ponía todas las teclas de una, eso me di cuenta cuando puse en español solo y salio andando, a si que gracias =)

----------

